# Goblin Mini v2



## wiesbang (21/1/16)

Yes top fill!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## wiesbang (21/1/16)

http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...silver-stainless-steel-3ml-22mm-diameter.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/16)

Oooh Oooh 

I need this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/16)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (21/1/16)

Come to papa...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n00b13 (21/1/16)

I think we need a group buy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Pixstar (21/1/16)

n00b13 said:


> I think we need a group buy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one all vendors will bring in. Looks like it will be a winner...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> This one all vendors will bring in. Looks like it will be a winner...


I'm sure a few of them already have a crate or two of these on a courier already, just hope there are a few black ones in there

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lingogrey (21/1/16)

Looks great! I got my black V1 just a week ago , at least at a steal of a price though . Only thing that I'm wondering - won't the pressure created from top filling and then screwing the cap on possibly present a problem with leaking straight out of the bottom airflow? (just when / after filling)

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Looks great! I got my black V1 just a week ago , at least at a steal of a price though . Only thing that I'm wondering - won't the pressure created from top filling and then screwing the cap on possibly present a problem with leaking straight out of the bottom airflow? (just when / after filling)


That's the nature of this beast, I sold mine to a very persistent friend, my replacement v1 arrives tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n00b13 (21/1/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Looks great! I got my black V1 just a week ago , at least at a steal of a price though . Only thing that I'm wondering - won't the pressure created from top filling and then screwing the cap on possibly present a problem with leaking straight out of the bottom airflow? (just when / after filling)


I highly doubt it, as the tank is not a sealed vacuum. Chances are it will just push a teeny bit of air through the drip tip, but even this will be negligible as the tank only seals when tight. Thread will allow air to escape until the o-ring catches 
But this is a completely noob opinion/assumption with no top fill experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek (21/1/16)

Sell the replacement V1 and buy TWO v2 ones in black (one for me!!!!!!!!!!)

That darned bottom fill screw was my only negative about this beast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey (21/1/16)

n00b13 said:


> I highly doubt it, as the tank is not a sealed vacuum. Chances are it will just push a teeny bit of air through the drip tip, but even this will be negligible as the tank only seals when tight. Thread will allow air to escape until the o-ring catches
> But this is a completely noob opinion/assumption with no top fill experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you're saying theoretically makes a lot of sense to me, but I would have then thought the same would be true of the Bellus - which in my experience leaks out of the side airflow (not bottom directly onto mod) when filling (only then) if not wicked 110 % perfectly (and I often had what was to my mind identical wicking, whereas one time it would leak when filling and the other time not). 

As the Goblin Mini is known to leak if not wicked perfectly (I've been lucky enough to not have it leak in the week that I've had it) anyway, I would think it would be more likely to leak than the Bellus when filling. The air slots on version 2 seems to be raised though, which might combat this - but still a possibility.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/1/16)

_OOOOH MY WORD _
@Nimatek tHis vape is going to be such a beast :_O MY FREAK OUT AT THE SIGHT OF IT! MY CHINS TOUCHING THE FLOOR _

Definitely going to get this when available !!!! 2016 rocks so hard already!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ezekiel (21/1/16)

Finally I will be able to get through the week without having to worry about a screw!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (22/1/16)

Calling all Mini Volt vapers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro (22/1/16)

Awesome, now I can get rid of this POS aromalessmizer that I got yesterday and get a top fill gobo.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (22/1/16)

But still no velocity posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon (22/1/16)

I'm a big Goblin mini fanboy and have two of them.
I absolutely cannot wait for this to come out....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (22/1/16)

Lingogrey said:


> What you're saying theoretically makes a lot of sense to me, but I would have then thought the same would be true of the Bellus - which in my experience leaks out of the side airflow (not bottom directly onto mod) when filling (only then) if not wicked 110 % perfectly (and I often had what was to my mind identical wicking, whereas one time it would leak when filling and the other time not).
> 
> As the Goblin Mini is known to leak if not wicked perfectly (I've been lucky enough to not have it leak in the week that I've had it) anyway, I would think it would be more likely to leak than the Bellus when filling. The air slots on version 2 seems to be raised though, which might combat this - but still a possibility.



Exactly right man - this tank is going to leak if not wicked 100% perfectly. Those airflow holes are not raised high enough IMO. This stopped me from getting the V1 and now with the V2 a leak is actually more likely. Really still a 3 post design - that is so limiting. I'm really happy they did away with the bottom fill screw - and made it top fill, let me say at least one good thing.


----------



## Pixstar (22/1/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Looks great! I got my black V1 just a week ago , at least at a steal of a price though . Only thing that I'm wondering - won't the pressure created from top filling and then screwing the cap on possibly present a problem with leaking straight out of the bottom airflow? (just when / after filling)


I hope that won't be a problem...? If that's the case I'd rather live with the screwing of V1...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/1/16)

Sprint said:


> But still no velocity posts


 Those are like Lush/Sapor decks which can be more spacious  for your freedom building.


----------



## moonunit (22/1/16)

Can't wait for this and top fill is an absolute win! 

I foresee a lot of V1's in the classifieds very soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/1/16)

moonunit said:


> Can't wait for this and top fill is an absolute win!
> 
> I foresee a lot of V1's in the classifieds very soon
> 
> ...


I'll keep mine for the collection. To show both of them like children that have aged Hahaha but I don't need photos to remind me of them. It's the real thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto (22/1/16)

Holding thumbs.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WernerK (23/1/16)

wazarmoto said:


> Holding thumbs.


Yup indeed i am too

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noddy (23/1/16)

I'm not a fan of the Goblin mini, especially the whistling airflow, the bottom fill screw, the fact that it condensates all over the mod it is screwed on...
The V2 only rectifies one of those problems.


----------



## wazarmoto (23/1/16)

Noddy said:


> I'm not a fan of the Goblin mini, especially the whistling airflow, the bottom fill screw, the fact that it condensates all over the mod it is screwed on...
> The V2 only rectifies one of those problems.



We'll only know once it launches and someone tests it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jakey (23/1/16)

Still would like to have access to my deck without having to drain the juice first. Flavour on the v1 was great. I was okay with the bottom fill. It really is the access to your build that's a deal breaker.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (24/1/16)

Jakey said:


> Still would like to have access to my deck without having to drain the juice first. Flavour on the v1 was great. I was okay with the bottom fill. It really is the access to your build that's a deal breaker.


Agree cbut disagree hahah im getting this sexy goblin no matter what. Hoping even the people in retail stocking v1 will stock v2 to kick this year off well
I also think the flavor will be even more improved and have a standard build for no adaptor needed for standard Drip tips

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (24/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Yes top fill!


A must have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jakey (24/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Agree cbut disagree hahah im getting this sexy goblin no matter what. Hoping even the people in retail stocking v1 will stock v2 to kick this year off well
> I also think the flavor will be even more improved and have a standard build for no adaptor needed for standard Drip tips



Ive bought a few items already that had at least one deal breaker. So im probably going to go ahead and get this too. Kwakwakwa

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wazarmoto (10/2/16)

Did a small review on the Goblin mini along with a quick view on 3 juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KlutcH (10/2/16)

wazarmoto said:


> Did a small review on the Goblin mini along with a quick view on 3 juices.




I want this now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WernerK (10/2/16)

KlutcH said:


> I want this now!


go get one at http://www.lungcandy.co.za/product/goblin-mini-v2-rta-3ml-rebuildable-tank-atomizer/


----------



## KlutcH (10/2/16)

WernerK said:


> go get one at http://www.lungcandy.co.za/product/goblin-mini-v2-rta-3ml-rebuildable-tank-atomizer/



Oh, thanks lol, didn't even know it was in SA, "waits for payday"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WernerK (10/2/16)

KlutcH said:


> Oh, thanks lol, didn't even know it was in SA, "waits for payday"


im in the same boat


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/2/16)

wazarmoto said:


> Did a small review on the Goblin mini along with a quick view on 3 juices.



Nice video, thanks for the review


----------



## KlutcH (10/2/16)

So, who else has bought one and tried it out? any issues?


----------



## Soprono (10/2/16)

No issues at all thus fav, I vape around @35 on a 0.25 Build and the flav is amazing really brought out some undertones I didnt even know about in some of my liquids. No leaking at all so far either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (10/2/16)

Soprono said:


> No issues at all thus fav, I vape around @35 on a 0.25 Build and the flav is amazing really brought out some undertones I didnt even know about in some of my liquids. No leaking at all so far either.



Awesome thanks, have you tried single coil yet?


----------



## wazarmoto (10/2/16)

I've done the single coil build as well. Works super well. Wicking video tonight hopefully


----------



## KlutcH (10/2/16)

wazarmoto said:


> I've done the single coil build as well. Works super well. Wicking video tonight hopefully



Airflow good on single? I have the bellus and the airflow isn't that great with single coil


----------



## wazarmoto (10/2/16)

KlutcH said:


> Airflow good on single? I have the bellus and the airflow isn't that great with single coil



Airflow is great. Coil should be just in the right position. not too high or low. wicking is key as well, too much and you get little airflow.


----------



## KlutcH (10/2/16)

wazarmoto said:


> Airflow is great. Coil should be just in the right position. not too high or low. wicking is key as well, too much and you get little airflow.



Thanks so much! awaiting your video link


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/16)

Can anyone confirm if the v2 uses the same glass as the v1?


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (27/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> This one all vendors will bring in. Looks like it will be a winner...


Here we are, not as many as I thought have brought it in.. yet 

But I will gain one through sales of owners,  Thanks @Pindyman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mark121m (21/6/16)

I know it's a old post. But I bought this Lil guy when it came out.
Still using it.
Love it so much

0.15ohm build @ 40w
Loving the Flav n vape I get from it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ErnstZA (21/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> I know it's a old post. But I bought this Lil guy when it came out.
> Still using it.
> Love it so much
> 
> ...


Love mine just as much


----------



## Andre (21/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> I know it's a old post. But I bought this Lil guy when it came out.
> Still using it.
> Love it so much
> 
> ...





ErnstZA said:


> Love mine just as much

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

